# تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..



## REDEMPTION (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*سلام ونعمه ..*

*جائتنى هذه الرسالة على الاميل فارجوا الحرص وتوخى الحذر* 




*اعتذر بشدة قبل ان أبدأ في نشر نص تلك الرسالة التي بدات في الانتشار على البريد في المجموعات المسيحية .. *

*ولكن لأجل التحذير أضعها كما هي*

​





> *بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
> 
> انا زوج مسيحي 33 سنة من القاهرة متزوج ولكن تعيس
> ووحيد لان زوجتي وللاسف لا تعطيني حقوقي الزوجية وتقول دائما انها ملتزمة بايام الصيام ونظل بالشهور لا نمارس العلاقة الزوجية مع اني احب ***** العلاقة الزوجية ***** جدا و انا طهقت وعاوز حل لمشكلتي وغلبت مع اهلها ومع الاباء الكهنة وحقيقي عاوز فعلا امارس حقي في العلاقة الزوجية يوميا فهل هناك اي مدام متزوجة مسيحية تنصحني كيف اعالج هذه المشكلة مع زوجتي اتمني الاتصال ت/ ....
> *


*
*

*ثم يضع المدعي رقم تليفونة .. *
*و احتراما لكم لن اضع تعليق على تلك الرسالة التي اضطررنا لحذف بعض الكلمات المهينة منها .. *
*ولكن نرجو الاحتراس فقط *
*البريد الذي تم منه الأرسال : maro_ezzat2003(at)yahoo.com *

_________________


*ولم يكتفي الشخص المحترم صاحب الرسالة المحترمة السابقة بما لاقاه بل بدأ في القسم الثاني و الذي يوضح أنه بلا اخلاق و بلا نوازع ايمانية *
*ارسل رسالة دنيئة أخرى من نفس البريد يقول فيها* 



> مركز أم النور يقدم
> 1- تقديم الحل البديل في فتور العلاقة الزوجية
> 2- تقديم الاستشارات تليفونيا لأي سيدة متزوجة ولها استفسارات في العلاقة الزوجية
> 3- السرية التامة والخصوصية والنصيحة الطبية تليفونيا ومجانا مع المستشار الطبي
> لأي استفسار طبي ومكالمة المختص أتصلي فورا ت******


 

*وووضع نفس البريد و التليفون *
*ولا تعليق*


----------



## ميرنا (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا طارق على التحذير*


----------



## ++menooo++ (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا ليك يا طارق*
*اعتقد انه مسلم و عايز يطلع سمعه زباله زى ما اعتادوا على كده*


----------



## assia (29 سبتمبر 2006)

++menooo++ قال:


> *شكرا ليك يا طارق*
> *اعتقد انه مسلم و عايز يطلع سمعه زباله زى ما اعتادوا على كده*



اكيد اخي هم دايما هيك بس المصيبة إنهم ينكروووون 



باركك الرب اخي الموضوع هااااااام جدا جدااااااا


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*

*ربنا يحافظ على اولاده ....... ما تقلقوش .. الهنا قوى *


----------



## Raymond (28 نوفمبر 2006)

يا أخوتي__
انه صياد البشر...يصطاد الضعاف أو فلنقل الضعيفات لهذا فأني أقول:
دعوه يصطاد في الماء العكر....و يخلصنا من بعض الفتيات اللائي هن عار علي المسيحية و يعتقدون انها دينا جامدا...ناشفا...و ليس لينا...طريا...كلاسلام الحنيف طبعا
المهم...لا نريد الا من يؤمن بيسوع أما من هو بوجهين فليذهب للشيطان
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا عالتحذير


----------



## بيترالخواجة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

متشكرين يا اخ طارق على النصيحة دى بس يعم ربنا ان انا هحلية يندم على اليوم الى فكر يدخل فية يا هو صلو من اجلى


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى يا طارق على التحذير


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 ديسمبر 2006)

يارب ارحمنا ونجينا
مستحيل يكون الانسان دا مسيحى
ربنا يحمينا​


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااا اووووووووووى لانك حذرتنا 
لكن بجد انا مش مسدقى اية الناس اللى وصلت للدرجة دية انها تدخل المواقع المسيحية علشان تسرق الايميلات و تكتب كلام سورى بجد زبالة 
صلوا من اجلى 
ناردين


----------



## ابن الفادي (7 فبراير 2007)

*يا احبائي ربنا قادر علي حماية قطيعة 
مش معني كده نكون زي النعامة ونقول 
ربنا هيحميني من الاشرار لا طبعا . 
علي كل انسانة محترمة وحتي لو كان
 لديها فضول وحب استطلاع الا تتعامل 
مع هذه الموضيع بأي صورة .

لان الطريق يبتدي بأول خطوة  كمان مش 
عاوزين نقول ده مسلم ولا مسيحي علشان 
احنا مش كلنا ملائكة اكيد فينا الصالح والسيئ
فالحرص يكون من الجميع وليس من طرف واحد 
فلو جاتكم اي رسائل من هذا النو ع ياريت نحذفها 
من علي جهاذكم فورا حتي لا يلعب بك عدو الخير
 وطرق الاغراء كثيرة . 
ربنا يحميكم جميعا من الذئاب الجائعة .*


----------



## نادورة (7 فبراير 2007)

شاطر يا  ابن الفادي
بجد تعليقك عاجبني جدا​   وبيتر الخواجة خلي بالك من نفسك وبعد مات قضي علي الباشا المحترم ندور بقي علي منتدي عمرو خالد
  اوووك​ ميرسي علي التحذير
هوذا ابليس عدوكم اسد زائر يجول يبتلع من يلتهمه


----------



## ابن الفادي (7 فبراير 2007)

نادورة قال:


> شاطر يا  ابن الفادي
> بجد تعليقك عاجبني جدا​   وبيتر الخواجة خلي بالك من نفسك وبعد مات قضي علي الباشا المحترم ندور بقي علي منتدي عمرو خالد
> اوووك​ ميرسي علي التحذير
> هوذا ابليس عدوكم اسد زائر يجول يبتلع من يلتهمه


*
شكرا يا نادورة 

وخلي بالك من الفيروسات
لانه ده فيروس ملهوش حل
 الا البتر والاستئصال .*


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

ربـــنـــا يـــســتـــر عـــلـــى جــــهـــازى


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

اعتقد انه مش ممكن يكون مسيحى ابدا ولو كان وده مستبعد مسيحى فالموضوع ده مع اب اعترافه واعترافها  مش على الملء وربنا يهدى


----------



## merola (22 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااا على الاهتمام 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ReMoNvc (29 مارس 2007)

ربنا يوفقك على الموضوع وشكرا كتير وأنشاء الله مش هايكون للأيميل ده وجود تانى ..


----------



## samt8004 (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*مرسيي يا طارق للتحذير ده ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## المغتربة (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*



++menooo++ قال:


> *شكرا ليك يا طارق*
> *اعتقد انه مسلم و عايز يطلع سمعه زباله زى ما اعتادوا على كده*





assia قال:


> اكيد اخي هم دايما هيك بس المصيبة إنهم ينكروووون
> 
> 
> 
> باركك الرب اخي الموضوع هااااااام جدا جدااااااا





Raymond قال:


> يا أخوتي__
> انه صياد البشر...يصطاد الضعاف أو فلنقل الضعيفات لهذا فأني أقول:
> دعوه يصطاد في الماء العكر....و يخلصنا من بعض الفتيات اللائي هن عار علي المسيحية و يعتقدون انها دينا جامدا...ناشفا...و ليس لينا...طريا...كلاسلام الحنيف طبعا
> المهم...لا نريد الا من يؤمن بيسوع أما من هو بوجهين فليذهب للشيطان
> سلام المسيح معكم





merola قال:


> شكراااااااااااا اووووووووووى لانك حذرتنا
> لكن بجد انا مش مسدقى اية الناس اللى وصلت للدرجة دية انها تدخل المواقع المسيحية علشان تسرق الايميلات و تكتب كلام سورى بجد زبالة
> صلوا من اجلى
> ناردين





أشكركم على الأسلوب الراقي الذي تملكونه

وأشكر صاحب الموضع على التنبيه 
وإن لم يكن وجه الحديث لنا لكنه يشكر


----------



## mahraiel (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*ذئاب فى ثياب حملان
ميرسى كتير على التحذير
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## محب للمسيح (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ياعم ده مش غريب على اللى بيدعى دينه


----------



## bishoe (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكراا على التحذير


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا يا طارق على التحذير هو فى حد كده دا  اكيد مريض نفسياربنا يحافظ على بناته وشعبه


----------



## mahy (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ميرسى على التحذبروالرب معنا ضد اى انسان شرير


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

أشكركم أيها الاخوة والاخوات الاحباء على تفاعلكم مع التحذير و مشاركاتكم التى تنم عن وعى كامل لما يدور حولنا .. و إدراك للفرق بين الصالح والطالح ..

و يهمنى بالطبع أن أوضح للاخت (( المغتربة )) رداً على مشاركتها :




المغتربة قال:


> أشكركم على الأسلوب الراقي الذي تملكونه





المغتربة قال:


> وأشكر صاحب الموضع على التنبيه
> وإن لم يكن وجه الحديث لنا لكنه يشكر




أشكرك على مشاركتك .. و بالنسبة لقولك أننى لم أوجه الحديث إليكن (( أخواتنا المسلمات )) .. لان ببساطة هذا الرجل يحاول إصطياد السيدات المسيحيات فقط .. كما هو واضح من التحذير ..

و تأكدى فى قرارة نفسك .. أنه لو وجد أى شر يدبر ضدكن .. لم نكن نتوانى ولو للحظة واحده فى تحذيركن .. ثق 


تحياتى


----------



## blue eyes (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

مشكور طارق ع النصيحة وانشالة الكل بينته منو,بس انو في عالم هيك بتحب تتسلى بسمعة العالم ,زمن غدار..​


----------



## محب للمسيح (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يستر


----------



## محب للمسيح (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

الوووووو


----------



## monlove (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

الله لا يترك اولادة الي الانقضاء
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## alhor (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

الأنسان ده مريض


----------



## drpepo (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا للتنبيه


----------



## مدحت صبرى حنا (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان ----- صدقونى انما وجد شبعان لاينظر الى اى فتات


----------



## مدحت صبرى حنا (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

اقتربوا من الله يقترب منكم


----------



## AREF (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## ابرام حفظي (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شئ


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

قلة حياء ووساة ما هذا ده مجنون ده إيه قلة الأدء دي


----------



## sunny_man47 (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

thank you


----------



## mikl (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

باركك الرب اخي الموضوع هااااااام جدا جدااااااا


----------



## fadia2005 (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

اسفه عليك يا اخي كيف تطلب من اي أمرأه ان تتكلم معك عن موضوع لا يليق ان تتكلم به النساء


----------



## LOLA012 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*



Raymond قال:


> يا أخوتي__
> انه صياد البشر...يصطاد الضعاف أو فلنقل الضعيفات لهذا فأني أقول:
> دعوه يصطاد في الماء العكر....و يخلصنا من بعض الفتيات اللائي هن عار علي المسيحية و يعتقدون انها دينا جامدا...ناشفا...و ليس لينا...طريا...كلاسلام الحنيف طبعا
> المهم...لا نريد الا من يؤمن بيسوع أما من هو بوجهين فليذهب للشيطان
> سلام المسيح معكم



انا اسفة على المقاطعة بس الموضوع اكبر من كدة بكتير 
اولا الخطية ميهمهاش ضعيف النفس ولا قوى (الخطية طرحت كثيرين وكل قتلاها اقوياء )
(من يظن انه قائم فلينظر للا يسقط )
المشكلة ان الشيطان بتحاول يخدع كل الناس وكل انسان على حسب نقطة ضعفه ومفيش انسان ملوش نقطة ضعف 
علشان كدة احنا المفروض نصلى لكل المومنين ان ربنا يثبتهم ويحافظ عليهم علشان النفس دى تمنها غالى اوى عند ربنا 
(السماء تفرح بخاطئ واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعة وتسعين بار لا يحتاجوا للتوبة )
وربنا يحفظنا كلنا من مكائد ابليس (لان ابليس خصمكم كأسدزائر يجول ملتمسا من ينتلعه هو فقاوموه راسخين فى الايمان )
(عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التى تقلدتموها من الاباء بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح 
)وانا اسفة جدا لتانى مرة يا raymond وسامحنى على مقاطعتى ليك وربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا لان من يمسنا يمس حدقة عينه بشفاعة الست العدرا مريم والقوى الانبا موسى الاسود تكون معنا وتحرسنا وتحافظ علينا
                                             اختك فى الايمان lola 
                                             لانكم قد اشتريتم بثمن


----------



## basboosa (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا على التحذير وواضح انه فعلا مسلم لان لو مسيحى مكنش عمره هيحكى على مشكلة زى دى


----------



## فلسطيني مسلم (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اما بعد ::: شكرا اخي على التحذير 
اخواني واخواتي كما تقولون او بالاحرى الاسلام هو دين متسامح ال تعتقدون ان كل شخص مسلم هو مسلم هنالك مسلمين يفعلون هذه الاشياء لانهم لييسو متدينيين وهم يحملون الاسلام شعار ولا يقلقون 
ثانيا : هذه الاشياء محرمة في الدين  الاسلامي ومن يفعلها يعاقب على سيئاته 
كل شيء مسلم مسلم مسلم مسلم مسلم اكيييييييييييييييد مسلم طيب يعني مش ممكن يكون يهودي ولا اليهودي ما بعملها ولا مرة اليهود  احسن من المسلمين دينهم معترف فيه الاسلام مش معترف فيه اخر شيء بقدر اقوله بنتواجه يوم القيامة من دينه وربه هو الغلط يعاقب اقصى العقاب 
جبولي اثبات انو دين المسيح  والانجيل مش محرف واصلي مية المية وانو يسوع هو ربكم زي ما بتحكو انا بصير مسيحي  اما طول ما انا مقتنع بديني  ما حد برغمني او بسب على ديني وعلى ربي ارجو احترام كوننا مسلمين وكون ربنا واحد لا شريك له  واشهد ان لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله وانا الان اعبد الله وحدة لا شريك له له الملك وهو على كل شيء عليم  

 تحياتي


----------



## احمدمسلم (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*




++menooo++ قال:


> *شكرا ليك يا طارق*
> *اعتقد انه مسلم و عايز يطلع سمعه زباله زى ما اعتادوا على كده*



عندما قرأت شروط التسجيل فى المنتدى كان من ضمنها عدم التعرض لاى دين الا بالدليل او البرهان ورغم تحفظى على التعرض للاديان اساسا..
الا انى اوافق واطلب منك الان الدليل على ان هذا الشخص مسلم..
هل سمعت يا كذاب؟
عذرا هذا ليس سبا وانما من يتكلم بلا دليل فهو كذاب حتى يأتى بالدليل..
وحتى تفعل ذلك ولا اظن انك ستفعله..
اسمح لى ان اسألك هل الاقباط كلهم ملائكة؟
ولماذا لا يكون هذا الشخص قبطى فعلا؟
ام انه نوع من النقص ؟
والبحث دائما عن الشماعة؟
الى اللقاء..


----------



## اخت مهرائيل (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا يا طارق على الموضوع

 ربنا يحفظنا


----------



## ايناس اميل (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

انا جاتلي رسالة من المنتدي ومش عارفة انفذها ازاي بتقول ان لو العنوان الموجد في المنتدي الهوت ميل بتاعي لازم اشيلة علشان د
ا غلط عليا انا مش عارفي اشيلة ازاي ذا كنت بستقبل علية رسايل المنتدي لو في طريقة قوللي وان اخفية لانانا مش عافة وفي ناس بترخم عليا اشكركم


----------



## nosa emil (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

انا بدايق جدا من الناس الي بتدخل علي المواقع بتاعت الكنيسة وتستغل الايملات بتاعت الاعضاء وتبعت حاجات مش حلوة اكيد لازم يبقي في حل للموضوع دا وكمان بدايق من الكلام بتاعهم وتريقتهم علينا بس عزائي الوحيد ان رب المجد يسوع المسيح قالنا*                                                                                                                                                 في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لاكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم      *


----------



## sandy23 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا على التحذير
الرب يباركك ويحميك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## famco (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

رابنا يباركك يا اخى العزيز بجد ده تحذير مهم جدا لان احنا كا مسيحين فعلا غلابه وممكن اى سيده بنيه طيبه تصدق الكلام ده وده اكيد شخص غير مسيحى وبيحاول استدراك سخيف منه لبناتنا وسيداتنا المحترمين لاكن المسيح معانا جميعن ورابنا يباركك


----------



## jesus_son (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*ايه الناس دى
يعنى بجد ربنا يهديهم*​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ياريت نسمع لقول الكتاب ونحترس من خمير الفريسيين وليه معاهم هو اللى منا خلصو ياريت نفكر فى كل كلمه ونمتحنها هل هذا يمجد الله الكلام اللى نقوله يمجد الله ونمتحن الافعال هل انا اقدر اعملها من غير دينونه طبعا الكلام مبيباقش مباشر والشياطين بتحلل كل الامور لغايه ما نقع فى عسلهم والحقبقه احنا نستغنى بالمسيح عن عسلهم حتى لو كان عسل حقيقى ولو اننى اشك فهو عسل معسول ونروح بعيد ليه وكلام الحياه هو عنده يارب احفظ شعيك واديهم حكمه للفرز امين:yaka:


----------



## واثق الخطوه (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

_*يغض النظر ما هو ديانه هذا الشخص الا ان فعله غلط ولا احد يرضى بهذا الشي...

ومع احترامي لك ، لا داعي للتعرض للاسلام والمسلمين ، والاعضاء اللي يقولوا هذا مسلم وهذا مسلم << الحرامي مايقول انا حرامي ..

فرجاء لااحديتعرض للاسلام خاصه والمسلمين عامه ..
وبعدين الظاهر ان قلب البعض اسود واكبر دليل انهم لم يردوا على الموضوع وانما نسبوه للمسلمين / مع العلم ان الاسلام تاج نعتز به ..

وكما قال المصطفى لكم دينكم ولي دين ..فهذا يدل على ان دين الاسلام دين لا اكراه فيه 
فهل يستطيع اي مسيحي ياتي بقول من كتابكم يدل على ان دينكم دين متسامح ؟؟

تحياتي 
لبيك/ لبيك رسول الله .. *_


----------



## asula (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا على التحذير
يا يسوع انت تعرف حقيقة الشخص هذا اطلب منك وبالحاح ان تعينو وتقوي على ظعفو وتساعدو لاجل يندل طريق الخلاص بجاهك انت قادر ومقتدر 
امين 
صلو لاجلو يا اخواني لاجل الرب يسوع يساعدو ان يتوب


----------



## asula (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

انا حقولك اخي العزيز واثق الخطوة شنو هو الدليل
الدليل هو
مرة الرب يسوع كان يتمشى مع تلاميذو 
ساله واحد من التلاميذ ((الى شقد ممكن ان يخطا الي اخي واغفر له ,الى سبع مرات؟؟))
فقال الرب يسوع ((ليس لسبع مرات بل سبعين مرة من السبع مرات ))
معنى قول الرب مخلصي يسوع انه لازم انسامح الكل شقد ما اخطاو بحقنا
او بحق غيرنا 
دينا متسامح كثير صدقني لا تدع قساوة القلب تسيطر على قلبك


----------



## fadia2005 (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

اني احب ان اكتب الى اخواني في المسيح يجب ان نريد عليهم ولكن لا بمهجمت اي دين نحن لا نقدر ان نحكم احد تعالو ندع الحكم لحكم  الكون ولكن تعالوا ندفع عن ديننا


----------



## واثق الخطوه (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

_*اخي العزيز / احترم وجهت نظرك ..
حيث لا استطيع ان اقنعك بان دينك ليس الحق والعكس فانك لاتستطيع ان تقنعني بان دين الاسلام ليس الصواب ..الى هنا ونحن لا خلاف..

ولكن نقطه الخلاف انه نحن المسلمين الموجودين بالمنتدى خاصه لا نتلفظ بالفاظ غير لائقه ولا نتعرض لدينكم وهذا دليل على اتباعنا لتعاليم الاسلام..
اما الاعضاء المسيحين (البعض منهم) بالمنتدى لا يقتدون بتعاليم دينهم مع العلم انك برهنت انه في كتابكم انه الرب كما تتدعون متسامح وسبعين مره للمره الواحده / فهذا دليل على انهم لايسيرون على نهج دينهم المسيحي ..

واذا تريد اقناعي اكثر / ائتئ لي بدليل (مسلم تلفظ بقول يسيء الى نبيكم)...وانا بالمقابل استطيع احضار الف دليل ..


تحياتي
لبيك/ لبيك رسول الله *_


----------



## dede2000 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا بجد على اهتمامك وتحذيرنا بس طبعا واضح انة مسلم والحركات دى معروفة ومش هتجيب حاجة معانا خالص لانهم بيبانوا بسهولة اوى واحنا مش اغبية يعنى بس بجد بشكركوا على انكوا بتوضحوا اكلام دة


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ليس كل مايلمع ذهب  قذ يكون زجاج ويجرح وقت لايجدى العلاج فلما ننتظر وقوع الامر لنكن حكماء ونفرز الكلام ونتمعن ولاننجرف ونصدق المع سريعا فقد تكون دموع التماسيح كما يقول المثل ولنا من سفر الحكمه موعظه ان نكون حكماء والا يقودنا اخر غير المسيح ممتحنين كل كلمه ومعنى والرب حارس شعبه ويحفظهم


----------



## مينا ميمى منير (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

اشكك ان يكون هذا الشخص مسيحى


----------



## samt8004 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

الايام دى احنا بنسمح للكلام ده يحصل معنا وربنا يحمينا  من غدر الايام والناس


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

الكتاب يطلب مننا ان نكون حكماء وممتحنين كل كلمه حتى لانقع فى مالانريد ومن يسلك مع الله يمنحه روح الافراز فلنطلب منه ان يعطينا استناره لنعرف ونفرز كل كلمه فالشياطين تغير شكلها الى اشكال الملائكه ولذا يجب ان نختبر كل كلمه وهل هى تمجد الله ان كان العكس نرفضها ولا داعى ان ننخدع بمعسول الكلام والرب يعين ويحمى:yaka:


----------



## الزهره الجميله (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يرحمنا ويبعد عنا الشطان وجنوده


----------



## googa2007 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*شكرا يا طارق على التحذير
اعتقد انة شخص مريض نفسى او يريد الاساءة
*


----------



## veronika (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا  على التحذير

ربنا  يشفيه شكله  كده  مخه  تعبان


----------



## صمويل ذكي جرجس (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

"يقول المزمور/ ان صرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرا لأنك أنت معي عصاك و عكازك هما يعزيانني..
و كما وعد السيد المسيح له المجد للكنيسة ... ان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها ...ارجو ان نتمسك اكثر بالله و بوعوده الصادقة ... ربنا يرحمنا برحمته في هذا العالم سلام و نعمة.


----------



## gigi angel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا على التحذير وربنا يحمينا


----------



## the servant (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يحافظ علي ولادة من عدو الخير وجنودة الاسلوب 
دة لسة متبع لغاية دلوقتي لاصطياد نساء المسيحين


----------



## جاسى (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*ربنا يرحمنا انا مش عارفه الدنيا مالها والناس مالها
انا مش بقيت حاسه ان الناس بقى عندها قلوب غالبا بيرموا قلوبهم مع عقولهم ويحطموا بعد كده الناس وكل اللى حواليهم
ميرسى خالص على التحذير
ربنا يباركك
وصلولنا ربنا يحفظنا كلنا​*


----------



## اشرف جورجي (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

سلام ونعمه 
دا واحد مش كويس دي عاوز يوسخ سمعتنا وعايز الارقام بتاعت اخوتنا علاشان يعاكس ا
لفضا وحش
:ranting:


----------



## samt8004 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

يارب سلام وسلام الرب معكم ياخوانى العيب فينا نحنوا عندما  نحكى عن مشاكلنا العائليه مع اى احد فى الشغل فهذا اكبر الاخطاء التى نرتكبها فى حق البيت يارب حافظ على اولادك


----------



## ramy saba (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

نعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون مع جميعكم دائمآ انت الراعى الصالح ويلكم ايها الخراف الضاله


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

_*شكرا يا طارق على التحذير ده 
ربنااااااا يعوضك ويحافظ عليناااااااا
         الهنااااااا قوى*_


----------



## كرم العراق (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

العوبة من الاعيب ابليس 

ابليس مهزوم بأسم الرب يسوع


----------



## fadia2005 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

الحق معك


----------



## assyrian girl (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

thx for telling us:yahoo:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا عالتحذير 
Redemption


----------



## samt8004 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

دعوا الامر لمن بيده الامر وهو كفيل به


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا ليك


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

:yaka:لنا ثقه فى من صلب عنا انه عينه ساهره علينا ولن يسمح لتل يما لانحتمل فقط نتمسك به وهو يجرى امورنا نطلبه فقط


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

طبعا الكلام ده صعب وغير محتمل لحفظنا الله ممن يتشكلون الرب داحرهم


----------



## fadia2005 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

مهم يطول الزمن ومكان ان كان الله معنا لا يقدر علينا احد ثقوه بالرب ولا تخافوا  الرب راعي فمن من اخاف


----------



## elmowal (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ان عند ظن عبدى بي  ...


----------



## samt8004 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يحافظ على جميع من عملوا هذا الموقع المميز جدا


----------



## ramy saba (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

مبارك الرب الذى لم يسلمنا فريسه لاسنانهم نجت انفسنا مثل العصفور من فخ الصيادين الفخ انكسر ونحن نجونا عوننا باسم الرب الذى صنع السماءوالارض هللويا


----------



## fadia2005 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

مبارك الرب الهك اله صهيون الذي يسهر علىاولاده


----------



## روز نسيم (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ميرسى كتير على التحزير  . يجب ان لا ننسى ان يسوع يحفظنا يا بنات واولاد المسيح فهو الذى قال :"ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر"


----------



## ناجى عزيز (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

يارب بارك العاملين فى المنتدى وإحفظ اولادنا وبارك فى شعب المسيح
    ناجى عزيز


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

يستجيب الرب لطالبيه ونحن لانخشى شىء مدام هو معنا ولكن لنكن حذرين شكرا لتحزيركم وليس معنى هذا ان نخاف فهو القائل لنا كل يوم لاتخافوا


----------



## samt8004 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا معنا فمن علينا مفروض من كل مدرسى مدارس الاحد يسمعموا عن اى واحده من ابناء مدارس الاحد انها على علاقه خطائه بشاب عليهم ان يتحركوا فورا سؤاء هى معهم فى مدارس الاحد او صاحبه احد منهم  سواءجيرانهم او معهم فى المدرسه او الجامعه وعل كل سيده فى شغلها لو لاحظت سلوك من زميله لها المفروض انها تتحرك تحت قياده قس من الكنيسه التابعه وربنا يحفظ ابنائه من كل شر


----------



## fouadkerolous (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

بسم الله القوى 
من لم يستطع ان يتصل باحد يذهب الى اقرب كنيسه ويقول الى القس بما يرى لتام الصلوات من اجل هذه النفس التى تمر فى ارض الخطر وعن تجربه الصلاه اقوى سلاح 
 حفظنا الرب من كل مكر ودهاء وكل قوة العدو


----------



## tota E (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا على التحذير. لان عدو الخير دائما يبحث عن حيل جديدة
الرب يعوض تعبك:ab4:


----------



## samt8004 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

مفروض التحذير يكون لكل فتاه وسيده بدلا من لكل سيده لان الفتاه  التحذبر اهم لها


----------



## buny (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا ليك علي التحذير وعلي فكرة هو موضوع مهم جدا وبالذات مع فترة المراهقة ربنا يحمينا من كل شر


----------



## maria123 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا طارق على التحذير


----------



## maria123 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا  على التحذير


----------



## samt8004 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

كل سيده  وكل فتاه لها مشكله مع اسرتها يكون اب الاعتراف او المرشد الروحى هو اول واجد يعرف بالمشكله بالنسبه للسيده المتزوجه وليس اهلها  اما بالنسبه للفتاه اذا كان لها صداقه مع امها ثم الام تذهب بها للمرشد الروحى للاسره او اب الاعترف يارب احفظنا من كل شر


----------



## fadia2005 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

لا احد يقدر  علينا لان الرب معا وشكرا لك على التحذير


----------



## fadia2005 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

:new4::new4::t16:لا احد يقدر  علينا لان الرب معا وشكرا لك على التحذير


----------



## tery (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يرحمنا احنا فى ايام صعبه جدا ربنا يحفظنا ويحافظ على اولادنا


----------



## ايرينى جورج (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا معانا دايما


----------



## ايرينى جورج (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يحافظ علينا


----------



## samt8004 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يجافظ على ابنائه جميعا


----------



## شروق الشمس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يحفظ البنات من امثال هذا الرجل لكن حتى المسلمون يصومون


----------



## blackrock (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*لا عادي هما الحقد مالي قلبهم علشان احنا احسن منهم*

*ربنا يحافظ علي اولاده*

*وكل سنه وانتم من يسوع اقرب*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يحمينا من عدو الخير 
المفروض اننا نحذر من الاساليب دي وبس
ومايكونش ردنا دا مسلم او مسيحي
لا بس دايما نقول الرب راعي لي فان سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا اخاف شر لانك انت معي ربنا معانا وقادر انه يحمينا . وشكرا يا طارق علي التحذير
واتمني انك تمسح ايميلي اللي كنت طالبه انك ترسلي خواطرك عليه
ربنا يحمينا


----------



## memo4420 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

مستحيل يكون الانسان دا مسيحى


----------



## monlove (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*ربنا يرحمنا من افعال الشيطان ويبعد عن بنات المسيح افكارة المسمومة*


----------



## R_love_Y (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

الله يحمينا ويبعد عنا الضرر


----------



## amerlive2000 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لاكن ثقوانا قد غلبت العالم                                                                                       وذى مقال البابا  ربنا موجود


----------



## روزالينا (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

شكرا ليك يا طارق
اعتقد انه مسلم و عايز يطلع سمعه زباله زى ما اعتادوا على كده
لو سمحتوا الناس محترمتكم احترموهم ولا تسيئوا لأي مذهب 

وانا احترمكم فسكتوا احسن لكم
احترموا الناس تحترمكم 

سي يو


----------



## جيلان (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*ميرسى يا طارق عالتحزير
ده فعلا اكيد مش مسيحى وبيستهبل
او مجنون وبيسيح لنفسه*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*شكرا علي التحذير لكن لي رجاء عند الاخ طارق و عند الاداره:
ياريت نحذف الايميل المذكور في الموضوع الاصلي كمان  حتي لا يتصل بهذا الشخص احد حتي من من بعض محبي الفضول من اخوتنا الذين قد يدفعهم الفضول ..ليس الا..لمحاولة الاتصال بهذا الشخص فيستطيع بهذا معرفة الاي بي الخاص باجهزتهم و يقعوا فعلا في الفخ الذي نصبه هو لانه واضح من الكلام انه شخص ليس سهلا و علي درايه كبيره بتقنيات الكومبيوتر
و بحذف الايميل نكون قد قطعنا عليه كل الطرق و افشلنا مخططاته ..بدلا من ان نساعده في تنفيذها بعمل دعايه  لخططه ..بدون قصد طبعا من صاحب الموضوع ..و افشلنا كل احتمالات الاتصال بهذا الشخص..حتي و لو من باب الفضول​*


----------



## عاطف حلمى (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا موجود


----------



## samt8004 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

الاجمل ضع الامر لمن بيده الامر


----------



## bisa&simsim (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*مش هقدر اقول غير 
ربنا يرحمنااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## يوستين21 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

 المشكلة تكمن فينا نحن لاننا لا نفوق اللى بعد فوات الاوان


----------



## fadia2005 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*



esambraveheart قال:


> *شكرا علي التحذير لكن لي رجاء عند الاخ طارق و عند الاداره:
> ياريت نحذف الايميل المذكور في الموضوع الاصلي كمان  حتي لا يتصل بهذا الشخص احد حتي من من بعض محبي الفضول من اخوتنا الذين قد يدفعهم الفضول ..ليس الا..لمحاولة الاتصال بهذا الشخص فيستطيع بهذا معرفة الاي بي الخاص باجهزتهم و يقعوا فعلا في الفخ الذي نصبه هو لانه واضح من الكلام انه شخص ليس سهلا و علي درايه كبيره بتقنيات الكومبيوتر
> و بحذف الايميل نكون قد قطعنا عليه كل الطرق و افشلنا مخططاته ..بدلا من ان نساعده في تنفيذها بعمل دعايه  لخططه ..بدون قصد طبعا من صاحب الموضوع ..و افشلنا كل احتمالات الاتصال بهذا الشخص..حتي و لو من باب الفضول​*



:t32:معك حق يا اخي في طلبك انا افقق عليه في هذه الحاله نكون ساعدنه على عدم تحقق هدفه


----------



## s_h (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

الرب يبركك


----------



## samt8004 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يجفظنا فى اسمه ويارب بارك القائمين على الموضوع المهم جدا  وربنا معكم وكل عام وانتى بخير وصحه وسلام فى اسم يسوع المسيح


----------



## men@ elgm@l (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*شكرا على التحذير ​*


----------



## ايهاب رفعت بهنا (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ده واحد مش محترم اى كان ولا تخافوا ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليه


----------



## emy (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

_شكرا طارق عالتحذير_​


----------



## انطوان روفا (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

هل الى هذه الدرجة تفنن الشرير ليوقع بالفريسة مهما فعلوا الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء تفننوا وابتكروا اليات لتوقع ويظن انه على الفور ستتصل الفريسة المسكينه لتنصحة وربما اوهمه فكره المريس ان المراة المسيحية ستطلب العنوان لتذهب وتنصد زوجته العاصيه كفاعلة خير يا اخوتى وايضا اذا سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معى هذه الفكرة ساذجة ولا تحتاج لتنويه ولا لدق ناقوس الخطر هم ابناء الافاعى


----------



## رانا (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يعوضك تحذير مهم لكن نفس افهم هما ايه كفايه المسيح قال فعلا فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم اعطينا يا الله تلك الغالبه


----------



## amjad-ri (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

:boxing::boxing::36_11_13::019F3B~14:تبا الى كل من لا يحب زوجته
والا كل من طلق ومن فكر به 
ومن فكر بان يخون زوجته مع غيرها ​


----------



## انطوان روفا (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

عايز انصحة نصيحة تمشى معاه ابحث عن ملكة ايمان وده عندك سهله مفهاش حاجه ده لما تخلص على الاربعه وخلاص شوف ملكة ايمان وده عنده اسهل من لسعة باعوضة عصاك وعكازك هما يعزيانى


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*ده انسان فى غاية قلة الذوق وقلة الأدب*
*ومن رأيي ان الموضوع ده ملوش اى لزمة*
*ومكنش المفروض يتعرض من الأول اساساً*
*هو كويس ان حضرتك تنبهنا ان فى ناس مش كويسين زى كدة*
*بس انا من رايى مكنش المفروض تعرض الكلام ده فى المنتدى*
*كنت المفروض تمسح الموضوع من على ايميلك*
*وتعمل للإيميل ده*
*ignore*
*علشان متسمحلوش يراسلك تانى*
*وربنا يحافظ على ولادو*
*ويبعد عننا الناس دول*
*ويحافظ عليك دايماً من عدو الخير*​


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يرحمنا ويكون معنا لان العالم ينحدر من ردى الى اردا ولكن الله معنا​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

مرسية يا طارق يارب احمينا ونجينا من فخاخ العدو 
المنصوبة لنا


----------



## doly_love_jesus (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

كونوا ودعاء كالحماء وحكماء كالحيات


----------



## samt8004 (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

ربنا يحفظنا من كل شرير


----------



## R_love_Y (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

_الموضوع جدا مخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف​_


----------



## jane dark (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## jane dark (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

انا مسلم واحب ان اشارك فى منتداكم الغالى فهل ممكن


----------



## السياف العراقي (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

هذا اكيد واحد نذل وبدون غيرة  شكرا على الموضوع والنصيحة للنساء او السيدات المسيحيات وياريت ينتبهو لهذه الامور


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تحذير الى كل سيدة مسيحية ..*

*الموضوع قديم و مر عليه زمن*
*يغلق*


----------

